# A beautiful thing just happened



## Xhale (24/4/15)

I live very near a road with a 40mph limit, but it is long and straight and it isnt uncommon for people to speed a bit. Not the end of the world.
The council built an underpass/tunnell so that kids could walk under the road to cross it, but as things happen, someone got assaulted there at some point late at night about 10 years ago, so they got super clever and stuck a traffic light and a pedestrian crossing, and closed the underpass. What this now means is that 2600 children cross this road twice a day to get to the big school across the road. Sometimes it gets a bit noisy and screamy

Anyway last Saturday this happened.
http://www.ilfordrecorder.co.uk/new...l_collision_leave_tributes_at_scene_1_4040010
In case the link doesnt work, a 20yo and his 16yo passenger on a motorcycle were killed when they hit a pedestrian going across the new pedestrian crossing (who knows who was wrong or who was right, the motorcyclists are dead and rumour has it the pedestrian had his legs amputated at the scene). The road was closed for about 7 hours and we had helicopters landing in the park next door and all kak and drama you can imagine.

So sitting here tonight and you hear a rumbling. Around 50 motorcycles have just pulled up outside (it is a 2 lane motorway, and the have blocked off the left lane) and they are all paying their respects, from various parts of the country.
I went outside and spoke to them (we heard the accident last weekend) and took a few photos. Its quite emotional.

And then (what looks like) the members of a bmw forum pulled up...about 30 of them all with their hazards on. There is about half a mile of cars outside my house, with people by the pedestrian crossing, forcing the cars to slow down and pay their respects. Obviously this has all been organised via twitter and forums and I'm seeing the queue get bigger outside, so I guess some other "clubs" have come too.

Its a seriously emotional scene. Many people are just sitting on the pavement crying over these young lads. This has been ongoing for about 2 hours now and the police are staying away and leaving the people to grieve (it is a "red route" road..no stopping at any time)

faith in humanity restored.

edit: just seen a beautiful GTR coming from far down the road, hogging both lanes with his hazards on, doing about 20mph with a huge stream of cars following him.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Thanks for sharing @Xhale
Hope you took a pic of your own?


----------



## Riaz (25/4/15)

Thanks for sharing that story @Xhale

Since I started biking I joined the Think Bike forum and I can attest to the bikers and their enthusiasm and love for one another- much like the love us vapers have for one another. 

I also hope you took some pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Ride safe @Riaz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

